# Price for Antec Equipment (Legend Series)



## oneill (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone know off hand how much an Antec Legend Series 6 Color Manual Press retails for? Website is informative on the product but lacks pricing info. Just curious thanks.


----------



## nuclear_j (Dec 9, 2009)

oneill said:


> Anyone know off hand how much an Antec Legend Series 6 Color Manual Press retails for? Website is informative on the product but lacks pricing info. Just curious thanks.



this is a ballpark figure so don't put too much stock into it but I think it would run in the area of $6,000. I purchased a 4 color dynamic about four years ago and I think that cost around $3000. I loved that machine, if you have the means to buy an Antec I totally recommend it. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## oneill (Mar 6, 2008)

nuclear_j said:


> this is a ballpark figure so don't put too much stock into it but I think it would run in the area of $6,000. I purchased a 4 color dynamic about four years ago and I think that cost around $3000. I loved that machine, if you have the means to buy an Antec I totally recommend it. You will not be disappointed.


Thanks.... I have one that someone gave to me because they owed me money and used for it awhile but have decided to stick with embroidery, so now I'm trying to sell it. Thats what I thought as far as price range for a new one. Thanks again, like the logo, clean and simple.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

You've got a very nice press on your hands man, assuming it's been taken care of and isn't old, you won't have any problems getting rid of it for a great price.


----------



## werdizthaword (May 13, 2008)

i bought mine for 3500 with a flash....but it also came from a distant relative who runs a huge op...so it was just collecting dust since upgraded to fully auto...


----------

